# Wife's body changes



## considering (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post my question, but thought I would give it a shot.

My wife is 44, and has recently experienced some strange changes to her body. She is quite shy, and I have asked her about them but she is reluctant to see the same thing I am seeing, (or maybe I am just crazy myself).

The most noticable are the following:

1. Pubic hair got thin really fast. I must admit, I don't see my wife nude in the daylight much (unfortunately), so I was a little surprised when I saw it was about 1/3 less than it has been for many years.

2. Hair on her arms changed color. She has dark brown hair, and the hair on her arms used to be much darker and more pronounced. Now the hairs are lighter color, and seem thinner.

3. Stretch marks have almost disappeared. They used to be very noticable on her breasts, lower back, and stomach. Now, I can only see them in certain light, and they are barely visible.

When I noticed these things, I assumed she had trimmed her pubic hair and had done some treatment for the hair on her arms (and some on her lower back). It would be a reasonable assumption because she has been paying more attention to her weight, dress, makeup, hair, etc....But when I asked her about it, she said she had not done any trimming, hair removal creams, etc..., and that she doesn't think anything has changed.....

She is an honest person, so it is unlikely that she is just shy about it (therefore not telling me). Asking her again would mean that I didn't take her first answer as the truth; but the changes are quite remarkable.

Am I crazy, or is this something that happens to women of this age (menopause?, age?, ????).

Anyone willing to help an confused man with such a goofy question?


----------



## tetcats (Apr 14, 2010)

Good GRIEF!!! She is getting ready to start menopause. As another woman getting there myself, trust me, I KNOW.


----------



## lisa1994 (Apr 12, 2010)

mm. I am 44, my body looks like 30, I didn't have menopause yet, I feel great and I keep my body in shape if I have time. maybe she is getting more concerned with her body to attract you, why don't you be happy, tell her you love her changes...


----------



## Q*bert (Mar 30, 2010)

Okaaay... most guys don't complain when the changes are for the better. 

Just keep complimenting her without prying, and enjoy!


----------



## MyDog8em (Apr 5, 2010)

considering said:


> My wife is 44, and has recently experienced some strange changes to her body.


I agree with everyone above. She is most likely going thru menopause. If you're worried she is changing her appearance for someone else, don't be. I don't think thats whats going on here. If she is making these changes herself, its most likely for you, you did say shes shy, she may not want to tell you what she is doing for you if that is the case.


----------

